# Ramsey Pedals - 1890's ( Orient Bike )



## corbettclassics (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't know who got this Orient from eBay but one of the nicest I've seen in a loooooooong time!!!

It even has the super rare "Ramsey" swinging pedals - something you never see today on any bike.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Jul 3, 2016)

Catfish got it. It was at Ann Arbor and I didn't even see it 

-AJ


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 3, 2016)

Ed's a REAL LUCKY guy to have that bike in his collection.  Good score Ed!!


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Jul 4, 2016)

This is Eddie from Indianapolis. I bought this bike on Ebay and picked it up at the ann arbor show for the Ray Skillman auto museum in Greenwood Indiana. We love the bike and all the interest in it. Thanks so much.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 4, 2016)

Will the real Eddie please stand up!!!!!   Thanks for clearing that up and letting us know about your new purchase.  

You have one beautiful bike and really great taste!!!!!!  That bike is definitely a museum piece! Congrats ...


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 31, 2016)

Great bike ! i hope you ride it a lot


----------

